
Is timing of rise of MongoDB and Agile coincidence? - takshak
http://www.gunaatita.com/Blog/MongoDB-vs-RDBMS-Part-2/1084
======
danielrpa
Agile will stay, MongoDB will go.

~~~
WalterSear
I wish it would hurry up.

~~~
garyrichardson
++

